# Sand Fleas



## slake (Dec 1, 2020)

I live in St. Lucie county on the east coast of Florida and it is really hard to find sand fleas because of all the beach renourishment in my area and south of me.
Any suggestions on what beaches north of me on the east coast would be appreciated.
Thank you,
Steve


----------



## Happy Hours (Aug 5, 2020)

I would think any beach that is not recently re-nourished


----------



## chrisca70 (May 19, 2020)

Come to Vero Beach before they start pumping sand in January, there are sandfleas in all our beaches now!!


----------



## cgbills (Oct 27, 2020)

deleted


----------



## EDWARD GREENBERG CORDERO (Mar 29, 2021)

slake said:


> I live in St. Lucie county on the east coast of Florida and it is really hard to find sand fleas because of all the beach renourishment in my area and south of me.
> Any suggestions on what beaches north of me on the east coast would be appreciated.
> Thank you,
> Steve


South Melbourn Beaches close to Sebastian Inlet, large pods.


----------



## slake (Dec 1, 2020)

Thank you,
Steve


----------

